# Recent pics of my 72 bow



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys, its been a while and i have a few recent pics of my tank so here they are for the viewing..... sorry theyre taken with a garbage olympus digital camera, but its the best i could supply. Enjoy


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

VERY nice, Morris...how 'bout a whole tank shot?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice pics, even if they were taken with a garbage camera.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Great pics, I agree with bv77 try and get a full tank shot.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

A few more pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

MOOOORRIISSSS!

Looks awesome. Look at that little cucumber.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

wow it looks awesome. the pics are all blue which makes it look even better.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Morris!

Bout time we get to see ur tank again! Primo candycane colony u got there, gotta love fast spreading LPS


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

fantastic tank! congratz!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Just got this new hammer coral frag in that im pretty excited about.... of course i gotta share it with you guys


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!! Love the shrimp in the second picture!!!!!!!!!


----------

